# tie rod wanted



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi guys, I am looking for a tie rod for my 56 cub. Actually, all I need is the inner rod that is threaded on one end and has the 3 notches in it. I have tried ebay numerous times, but the bidding goes crazy there. Any ideas or help appreciated. I posted this in the classifieds as well Thanks in advance.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*tie rod*

If you still have the old one ,have the ball rewelded.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

the break actually is about 3 inches away from the threaded end. I overlapped the rods and secured them with a large cable clamp. Alignment is ok, just looks bad. Guess I'll visit the neighbor down the road who is a welder and have a beer with him.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*good Idea*

How did it break?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I posted a reply to your other tie rod post with a link to a tie rod. Not sure if that is the right part or not.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

give partsman a holler. they have tons of stuff for Cubs, and I KNOW for a fact that they have tie rod ends! Prices are good. I deal with them all the time.

email to [email protected]


hope this helps


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good point Spook! I should have thought about that.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Sometimes we forget little things like that, oh well that's how the ball bounces I guess.

BTW, trying to buy parts on e-bay can make restoring Cubs way too expensive. The only one who is not getting ripped off is the seller and he/she are making a fortune. This is my personal opinion of course, some dealings have been okay for things that are impossible to find (computer mainboards and such), but I have found that the bidding just gets crazy. Some people are paying 2 and 3 times what a new part at the dealer is worth -- it is just nuts. :kookoo: 

A good salvage yard with reputable owners is the only way to go. Mind you, parts are not cheap, but with a salvage yard they usually are what you want/order/expect. With e-Bay - who knows?

I have dealt with David and his Dad for over a year now, and I trust them entirely. If I ask for a part, I get the best they got and it is guaranteed to please!

Same with John and Tom at JP and TM... excellent people


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

I did a quick check at http://casetractorparts.com

here is what I found:

14 3/4" tie rod - part number 368 094 R91 

Code: 368094R91
Price: $116.60

Shipping Weight: 1.00 pounds

13 5/8" tie rod - part number 364 081 R11

Code: 364081R11
Price: $103.94

Shipping Weight: 1.00 pounds

They are still available new from your CaseIH dealer or on line.

Hope this helps...... it is just pricey!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the endorsement Spook!! I always like to hear that a customer was pleased!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for all the links and info fellas. I broke this about 5 years ago. I was backing up and went over a rock and it threw my left front tire into a tree. I never got to go over to my neighbors' house as he is out of state to weld it up. I may make one in the spring and warm up the tap and die set for threads and dremel or grinder to put the notches on the other end, we'll see. Again, thanks!


----------

